# Rootzwiki App Keeps Stalling And Crashing



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Is anybody else having to hit up Rootzwiki using their browser? Ever since the app wasslo updated, I'm getting the above... Slow as hell, I figured devs were working out a bug or two but haven't heard anybody else with issues... Any ideas?


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay a quick uninstall and reinstall seems to have solved the problem... Mods feel free to close.


----------

